# Insight on property boundaries



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been searching and searching for info about hunting rivers. I understand the whole land owners own the land under the water and you can't anchor/get out/put decoys out..... But I have been looking online for property lines and landowners but the particular river is marked as a separate plot with no information available. there is information for the landowners on each side but their listed plots end at the rivers edge?
Any insight/ links to laws is appreciated.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good luck trying to find the answer to your question. I have been told by game officers in different counties opposing answers to this question. I do know that this has even been fought out in court rooms. Sorry I can't give you an answer, or insight to your question. This is part of the reason I stopped hunting rivers, all the legal bulls!*$. It's really a shame too, because those were some of the best hunts we had.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> I have been searching and searching for info about hunting rivers. I understand the whole land owners own the land under the water and you can't anchor/get out/put decoys out..... But I have been looking online for property lines and landowners but the particular river is marked as a separate plot with no information available. there is information for the landowners on each side but their listed plots end at the rivers edge?
> Any insight/ links to laws is appreciated.


Where are you looking at the property lines? If you are looking at the county auditor GIS, don't count on the property lines being correct. They can be off a ways.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

It was the auditors site (I have a lot of browsing time with a third shift desk job) . Seems like there is a lot of room for interpretation and grey area in this subject. Thank you for the replies


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The auditors site is a good reference, but it's not exact. 

More often than not, the property line goes to the middle of the riverbed, unless they own both sides. The best bet is to talk to the property owner that touches the bank you want to hunt, or stick to floating.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I won't tell anyone what they should do but if I have permission on one side of a river I'm Hunting until there is a problem.
I was once told by a GW --- hunt were you have been Hunting until someone ask you to move or there is a problem.
No problems yet !
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

The one side said it was owned by the united States of America so who do I talk to lol


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like you're hunting around some federal ground. Could be a refuge or power plant. Either way, might want to double check before hunting. Those types of places don't mess around with trespassers.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I'll stick with plan b. I've never hunted the area. Just kayaked through. I don't wasn't any issues. Not worth a ticket for a duck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> The one side said it was owned by the united States of America so who do I talk to lol


TRUMP


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

I have always wondered if a land owner technically owns to the middle of a river do they pay taxes on that land?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. They pay taxes on whatever the deed says they own. If the creek or river dried up, their land would still be there.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> The one side said it was owned by the united States of America so who do I talk to lol


I've hunted a spot like that at the top of a ridge by a dam. I had to get permission from the Damkeeper.


----------

